# How To Find A Source



## John Ziegler




----------



## SFGiants

Now I wanna go around asking women how much they charge an hour!


----------



## Jin

The guy in the thumbnail is like “just make sure your levels are good with 500 trt a week”. My guess is most of those guys didn’t use aas.


----------



## MrInsensitive

Hahahaha dammit man. This is great.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Jin said:


> The guy in the thumbnail is like “just make sure your levels are good with 500 trt a week”. My guess is most of those guys didn’t use aas.



That's Ryan Humiston. He has like 650k followers on Youtube. Dude is funny as hell. I almost believed this was a random video until he showed up lol

One of many of his vids.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/35344-Working-out-like-Chick-Norris


----------



## Robdjents

I just wanted to say congrats on the muscles hahahahaha


----------



## Crom

Hi protein,  eat your carbs and YEAAAAAAA BUDDY - LIGHT WEIGHT!


----------



## calecal

I find my best sources ni europe on deep web to be honest


----------



## supreme666leader

Take the biggest guy at your gym out to dinner then when you walk him to his door whisper in his ear asking where he gets his stuff from.


----------



## Badleroybrown

I personally would never start a conversation  or ask anyone at the gym… 
I have had plenty of people start up conversations and hint around to it. I never deny using. People that are obviously using but say they are not are just plain assholes. Why not just say yes. 
But that is another topic. Just like with all other illegal things one must be very cautious. Say you were to help someone out.. they may not have any bad intentions but let’s just say they get pulled over on their way home and boom there you go. Next thing you know you are on the watch list… the only time I have ever helped someone out is I take the money and have whatever they need shipped directly to them.. at that point all I am  doing is taking money.


----------



## stickalus

I admit I'm struggling how to get 'started' as well.  Years ago I had a contact that was reliable but he has long since retired from that occupation.


----------

